# Flounder Set Up?



## Angler85 (May 2, 2016)

SO I'm a bowfishing guy from North Georgia but I'm coming down to Navarre in May and figured I might as well keep my lights on and give bowfishing flounder a try. 

Will there be any in the Sound in May? And will the rig I have work?

Never done this before but figure it cant be that much different from bowfishing right?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Saltwater will give that trolling motor hell. Make sure you wash it really good after you use it. Same goes if your trailer isn't aluminum.


----------



## Angler85 (May 2, 2016)

Splittine said:


> Saltwater will give that trolling motor hell. Make sure you wash it really good after you use it. Same goes if your trailer isn't aluminum.


I've had it in salt several times and scrub it down really well along with everything else. Only hits salt once or twice a year.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like it should work just fine. And yes if they show up this year May should be fine. (Last year was they were few and far between.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Even if you don't see many flounder there are plenty of mullet and sheephead to shoot.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

i suggest bring a good gig along too.....we have bowfished them several times but the gig is a lot more effecient especially if you end up on some hard bottom like oysters etc they will destroy your heads and arrows. Little different than shooting a horizontal fish......obviously since the flounder are laying flat on bottom you will be shooting often straight down into the mud, rocks, shells, sand, etc.


----------



## Angler85 (May 2, 2016)

jvalhenson said:


> i suggest bring a good gig along too.....we have bowfished them several times but the gig is a lot more effecient especially if you end up on some hard bottom like oysters etc they will destroy your heads and arrows. Little different than shooting a horizontal fish......obviously since the flounder are laying flat on bottom you will be shooting often straight down into the mud, rocks, shells, sand, etc.



Thanks for the advice, will definitely bring a gig too. Looking forward to seeing what its like out there after dark. 

Are there any tips and tricks for judging length? Don't want to kill any illegal fish.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Angler85 said:


> Thanks for the advice, will definitely bring a gig too. Looking forward to seeing what its like out there after dark.
> 
> Are there any tips and tricks for judging length? Don't want to kill any illegal fish.


 
When in doubt don't shoot. Or use you Gig head as a gauge.


----------

